# Archäologie  oder:  Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt



## Scharuuni (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Thread richtet sich an alle erfolglosen Archäologen.
Also postet bitte nicht, was ihr alle schon Tolles bekommen habt, sondern mich interessiert, was ihr bisher NICHT bekommen habt und wieviel Zeit und Energie ihr bisher investiert habt.

Seit dem 15.12. habe ich den Titel "Erhabender Archäologiegroßmeister" also den Skill 525
Seit dem 17.12. besitze ich den obligatorischen "Ring des Kindkaisers"
(Dank des Patches 4.1 besitze ich nun alle Erfolge!)

Ab dem Moment habe ich mich auf den Zwergenstab konzentriert und nur noch in den östlichen Königreichen gefarmt.
Seitdem sind jetzt fünf Monate vergangen und es ist danach kein Gegenstand mit der Gegenstandsstufe 359 gefallen.


Eckdaten:

bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich 1000 Projekte durchgeführt.

davon:

Zwerge: 303 Projekte
Trolle: 336 Projekte
Fossilien: 169 Projekte (komplett)
Nachtelfen:102 Projekte
Neruber:16 Projekte (komplett)


Mir ist durchaus klar, dass es sich nicht mehr um den besten Gegenstand für eine Hexe handelt, aber jetzt ist bei mir der sportliche 
Ehrgeiz geweckt. Ich will den einfach nur noch haben.


Falls ihr für einen Erfolg etwas anderes erwogen habt,

hier die Antwort:  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nachtrag:


Vielleicht sollte Blizzard die Archäologie aufpeppen, indem einige Erfolge hinzugefügt werden


Wie wäre es mit:

*"Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt"
*erstellt 1000 Projekte in der Archäologie

oder:

*"Was haben wir gelacht...!!"*
Postet den Erfolg "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt" in einer Hauptstadt eurer Fraktion und erntet den Hohn und Spott eurer Mitspieler.


oder 


"...*ein wenig zu spät...!!!*"
erhaltet den Krummsäbel des Sciroccos, den Stab des Zaubererthans Thaurissan oder Tyrandes Lieblingspuppe
nachdem ihr eh bereits einen besseren Gegenstand angelegt habt.



Also nocheinmal:

Wieviel Zeit und Energie habt ihr bisher erfolglos investiert?


Nachtrag: sehr enttäuschend ist, dass zum Patch 4.2 keine neuen Gegenstände hinzugefügt wurden. So bleibt der Beruf natürlich gerade für die fortgeschrittenen Spieler uninterssant.


und noch etwas: nach ganz genau 1125 Projekten ist genau das eingetreten, was ich befürchtet hatte: 
ich trage jetzt eh besseres Equipt...und somit ist der Beruf vorerst uninteressant geworden.
Aber dafür hätte ich jetzt alle drei Erfolge, die ich weiter oben vorgeschlagen habe...^^



bis denne



/closed


----------



## Valdrasiala (17. Mai 2011)

Scharuuni schrieb:


> Wieviel Zeit und Energie habt ihr bisher erfolglos investiert?



Zu viel. Ring des Kindkaisers habe ich auch. Spaß ist irgendwie was anderes, wenn ich sehe, dass andere aus der Gilde mit weitaus weniger Einsatz als ich bereits ALLE (!) Items ausgegraben haben. Habe das Projekt "Buddel ein weiteres episches nicht-fun-Item aus" erstmal abgebrochen, bis es eine Änderung am Beruf gibt.


----------



## Bandit 1 (17. Mai 2011)

Du siehst das zu verbissen. 

Ich mache Archie nur in der Wartezeit für eine Random Hero und zur Entspannung mal für max. 30 Minuten.

525 war ich im Januar - 3 Tage später hatte ich das 2 Hd. Schwert. Ok, war auch viel Trolle weil ich keine Lust hatte
auf die andere Seite zu wechseln.

Den 359er Ring hab ich mal "aus Versehen" gemacht (ich habe keinen Char der ihn brauchen kann^^) und noch 2 
weitere Epics die aber niedrigstufig sind. Plus dem ganzen Müll wie Tochter des Gastwirtes, Reitraptor, Pet und diverse
Verwandlungskacke.

Was ich noch will: das Einhandschwert und den Schild (aber nur noch um es zu kriegen, beides habe ich schon in 359)
 	und das *Käfermount* das wäre am wichtigsten, das scheint aber echt schwer zu sein.

Ich mache es einfach nur um Zeit zu vertrödeln weil ich auf Kräuterfarmen, Bergbau und ähnlichen Mist gar keine Lust mehr
habe. Von Angeln will ich erst gar nicht anfangen. 

Aber wichtig ist doch, es muss irgendwie noch Spaß machen. Ich schau auch nur alle paar Tage was ich denn so herstellen
kann. Noch weniger würde ich, so wie du, aufschreiben was ich schon gemacht habe. So etwas frustriert nur doppelt.

Das ist wie einer bei uns im Raid der sich aufschreibt was er bisher gekriegt hat und was andere. Tatsache ist, er hat erst 3
Epics von Anfang Januar bis heute bekommen, andere schon locker 5-10. Aber da kann keiner was für und wenn, dann nur
der Zufallsgenerator von Blizz.


Am wichtigsten bei WOW ist immer noch: es muss einem Spaß machen, sonst: Finger weg !


----------



## Youmaycry (17. Mai 2011)

och, ich seh das ganz gelassen. wenn mir langweilig ist oder nur n bissl mit der gilde chatte, flieg ich ständig rum und konzentriere mich auf tolvir projekte.allen möglichen scheuiss insgesamt schon bekommen, will ich aber alles net haben. ring war auch dabei und diverses verwandlungsgedöhns oder raptor etc !ich habe es aber ausschliesslich aud das szepter abgesehen.   grossen spass machts keinen aber ehrgeizig bin ich dennoch


----------



## Murxx (17. Mai 2011)

Ich buddel seit Monaten fast ausschliesslich in Kalimdor um an das coole Mount und die Phiole der Sande in Uldum zu kommen...
Bisher nix, aber ich will nicht wissen, wieviele zerbrochene Gleven ich schon hatte :-(


----------



## Cassiopheia (17. Mai 2011)

Am Anfang hab ich mich genau wie du auf den Zwergenstab gestürzt (ebenfalls Hexer), die Motivation ließ aber dennoch stark nach und kam nur ab und an wieder, zumindest bis ich alle Archäologie-Erfolge fertig hatte... Inzwischen brauch ich den Stab nicht mehr zwangsläufig (meine Eule könnt den wohl noch gebrauchen, aber das ist mir nicht so wichtig.) Aber ich mag die Gimmicks auch.. und die 2 fehlenden Pets sowie das Tolvir Mount wären noch nice-to-have. Von den 359er Epics hab ich bisher auch nur den Casterring gesehn^^

Total artifacts
Dwarf: 77
Draenei: 8
Fossil: 62
Night Elf: 73
Nerubian: 6
Orc: 9
Tol'vir: 16
Troll: 113
Vrykul: 14


PS Man braucht nicht mitschreiben wieviele Artefakte man zusammengebaut hat.. ein Addon oder sogar ein simples Makro machen das automatisch.
Makro:

```
/run print("Total artifacts"); for x=1,9 do local c=GetNumArtifactsByRace(x); local a =0; for y=1,c do local t = select(9, GetArtifactInfoByRace(x, y)); a=a+t;end local rn = GetArchaeologyRaceInfo(x); if( c > 1 ) then print(rn .. ": " .. a); end end
```


----------



## Scharuuni (18. Mai 2011)

_PS Man braucht nicht mitschreiben wieviele Artefakte man zusammengebaut hat.. ein Addon oder sogar ein simples Makro machen das automatisch.
_

Stimmt! Das AddOn heißt übrigens "Professor"


----------



## RedShirt (18. Mai 2011)

Oder "Archy".


----------



## Youmaycry (19. Mai 2011)

hmm sollt ich mir ma besorgen.- würd mich ma interessieren. das szepter will einfach net droppen ....... merkwürdig


----------



## Blackdahlia666 (20. Mai 2011)

2011 ist bei mir defintiv DAS Archäologiejahr. Getrieben von Ehrgeiz und dem einzigen Satz den ich mir dabei immer einrede: Jedes fertiggestellte Artefakt erhöht deine Chance dem Artefakt meiner Begierde (in meinem Fall der Zwergencasterstab..) ein Stück näherzukommen.

Das Ergebnis: 23 rare Artefakte...alles mögliche was das Herz anderer Spieler begehren würde..nur halt nicht der Stab!
Aber ich gebe nicht auf..oh nein.. über 5 Monate aktives, intensives  buddeln werden sich für mich bezahlt machen..

Meine einzige Befürchtung: Wenn ich den Stab dann endlich habe, bekomm ich kurz danach einen besseren und dann heißt es tapfer sein hinterm Pc.

Bin jedenfalls gespannt wie es mit dem Beruf weitergeht, wünsch euch allen viel Glück, Erfolg & Nerven!

MfG
Blackdahlia


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. Mai 2011)

Blackdahlia666 schrieb:


> Jedes fertiggestellte Artefakt erhöht deine Chance dem Artefakt meiner Begierde (in meinem Fall der Zwergencasterstab..) ein Stück näherzukommen.




Leider ist das nicht so. Die Chance ist immer die selbe, egal wieviel du schon ausgebuddelt hast. Es könnte passieren, daß genau Du der Pechvogel bist der 10 mal so viel Artefakte ausbudelt, wie der Durchschnitt benötigt und den Stab trotzdem nicht bekommst.


----------



## RedShirt (20. Mai 2011)

Nicht notwendigerweise korrekt.

Kommt auf das interne System an. Eins ist sicher: man bekommt nicht 2x dasselbe rare Artefakt.

Ergo erhöht sich die Chance, beim nächsten "rar" den Stab zu erhalten.

Außer Blizz würfelt jedes Item nacheinander - was ich nicht glaube.


----------



## Scharuuni (21. Mai 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nicht notwendigerweise korrekt.
> Kommt auf das interne System an. Eins ist sicher: man bekommt nicht 2x dasselbe rare Artefakt.
> Ergo erhöht sich die Chance, beim nächsten "rar" den Stab zu erhalten.
> Außer Blizz würfelt jedes Item nacheinander - was ich nicht glaube.




Das kann irgendwie nicht sein..Es muß eine Routine geben...
Der Rind des Kindkaisers z.B. ist einer der leichtesten epischen Gegenstände die zu kriegen sind...Jeder hat ihn...ich habe das an jeden weiterempfohlen..
und es hat auch bei denen relativ schnell geklappt...


----------



## Dexis (21. Mai 2011)

Scharuuni schrieb:


> Das kann irgendwie nicht sein..Es muß eine Routine geben...
> Der Rind des Kindkaisers z.B. ist einer der leichtesten epischen Gegenstände die zu kriegen sind...Jeder hat ihn...ich habe das an jeden weiterempfohlen..
> und es hat auch bei denen relativ schnell geklappt...


Interessante Aussage.... der Ring ist eines von drei der 359er Teile, die ich immer noch nicht habe^^


----------



## jamirro (21. Mai 2011)

ich bin noch nicht professor. hab ausschliesslich in kalimdor gebudelt und möchte noch sachen aus uldum, den stab und das mount, das schwert und das pet

von den nachtelfen hab ich alles
fossil fehlt nur der schild
troll das 2hand schwert


----------



## Bibis (22. Mai 2011)

Mal ne frage, farmt noch wer in kalimdor und hat alle rares bei den nachtelfen und/oder fossilien?

Mich würde mal interessieren ob man dann spürbar weniger spawnpunkte bei denen erhält bzw mehr Ausgrabungen in Uldum hat....

Farme, wie wohl einige hier, auch das szepter und je ein rares artefakt fehlt mir noch bei nachtelfen und fossilien.
Allerdings kriegt man ja meistens nur punkte für nachtelfen angezeigt, was mich langsam nervt.
Bin jetzt beim 99. gewöhnlichen tolvir artefakt und werde wohl auch zu denen gehören die das mount erst so um das 250-300 artefakt erhalten werden  ,
daher wär es mal interessant zu wissen ob man wenn man alle rares hat besser vorwärts kommt...


----------



## Scharuuni (23. Mai 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Interessante Aussage.... der Ring ist eines von drei der 359er Teile, die ich immer noch nicht habe^^




jetzt bin ich aber baff....

Mit Lvl 83 und Skill >450 habe ich das Projetkt "Ring des Kindkaisers" relativ schnell mit meiner Hexe bekommen.
Mit meinem Schamanen habe ich das Projekt als drittes Projekt bei den Tol´Vir bekommen
Ich habe meinen Castern aus der Gilde empfohlen direkt darauf zu farmen, wenn sie Skill 450 erreicht haben
..und alle haben den sehr schnell bekommen...


Also keine Ahnung, was da bei dir schief läuft...


----------



## Scharuuni (23. Mai 2011)

Bibis schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, farmt noch wer in kalimdor und hat alle rares bei den nachtelfen und/oder fossilien?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob man dann spürbar weniger spawnpunkte bei denen erhält bzw mehr Ausgrabungen in Uldum hat....



Ich kann momentan nur für die östlichen Königreiche sprechen. 
Nachdem ich die Neruber und die Fossilien vervollständigt habe, _(Ja, - ich habe den Fossilienschild bekommen, also stimmt meine Aussage von ganz oben nicht wirklich_)
kommen jetzt merklich weniger Vorkommen von den beiden Fraktionen...

dummer Nebeneffekt: Leider werden dadurch die Flugwege aber größer.


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Mai 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nicht notwendigerweise korrekt.
> 
> Kommt auf das interne System an. Eins ist sicher: man bekommt nicht 2x dasselbe rare Artefakt.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das es folgendes System ist.

Es wird immer 1-100 "gewürfelt". Ein Rare mit ner Chance von 1% bekommt dem entsprechend eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 100. Eins mit 5% 5 Zahlen usw. Alle nicht durch Rares besetzten Zahlen werden von Grauen besetzt. Restauriert man ein Rare fällt es aus der Liste und wird durch seiner %-Chance entsprechend viele Graue ersetzt.

So hätte jedes Teil immer seinen festen Wert. 




Scharuuni schrieb:


> Das kann irgendwie nicht sein..Es muß eine Routine geben...
> Der Rind des Kindkaisers z.B. ist einer der leichtesten epischen Gegenstände die zu kriegen sind...Jeder hat ihn...ich habe das an jeden weiterempfohlen..
> und es hat auch bei denen relativ schnell geklappt...



Die Beobachtung hab ich auch gemacht. Sollte meine o.g. Theorie stimmen, geh ich davon aus, daß der Ring das Epic mit der höchsten %-Chance ist.


----------



## Scharuuni (25. Mai 2011)

Was mich halt wundert und was ich in meinem Text etwas belächelnd erwähnte, meinte ich aber schon ernster...


An dem Tag als ich den "Ring des Kindkaisers" erstellte,
stand vor mir ein Spieler aus _der_ Topgilde unseres Servers und trug bereits den Zwergenstab...


Deswegen nochmal etwas schmunzeld die Frage: muß man u.U. ein gutes Verhältnis zu einem GM haben um solche Gegenstände zu bekommen?


----------



## Grushdak (25. Mai 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> ...


Danke für das Makro! 

Ich buddel abundzu mal mehr, mal weniger, mal intensiver und mal mit Pausen.
Gestern habe ich nun meinen Professer erarbeitet und die nächsten Artefakte sind in Arbeit.

Zwerge: 58 (30/31)
Draenei: 20 (10/10) komplett
Fossilien: 52 (15/17) 16te in Arbeit
Nachtelfen: 77 (24/25)
Neruber: 11 (8/9) 9te in Arbeit
Orcs: 17 (10/10) komplett
Tol'vir: 11 (9/14)
Trolle: 112 (15/17) 16te in Arbeit
Vrykul: 27 (7/7) komplett

*edit:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stand 27. Mai 2011 14:52 Uhr

greetz


----------



## Nimbe (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hab bei meinem Druiden skill 525 und bei nachtelfen alles bis auf trinket was ich wollte (jetzt eh egal da er wieder tank ist.)

Ich nutze die Kombination aus den Addons Arh und Archy gib nix feineres dann noch makros feinfein^^

Im Moment skille ich beim Jäger Archy hoch (wartezeiten sind manchmal was feines zum erholen)
atm bei 278.

Am liebsten wär mir die 2h von den Trollen erstens style und 2. gutes ding und 3. style^^

Nun hab ich 2 Fragen:

Ich hab typisch gelevelt mit druiden bei 300 in die scherbenwelt, da ich beim Hunter aber nur gezielt items suchen werde, kann ich doch bis 525 in azeroth bleiben?

und 2. Epics kriegt man aber schon unter level 525 oder?


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Mai 2011)

1.) ja und 2.) ja.  Zumindest mit etwas Glück.


----------



## Cassiopheia (26. Mai 2011)

Ab 450 können sie auftauchen, wenn ich mich richtig erinner^^


----------



## Nimbe (26. Mai 2011)

Hm ok mist hast Recht Cassiopheia

Artefakte Volk Mindestskill
Fossiles Jungtier Fossilien 1 
Statuenpaar: Druidin und Priester Nachtelfen 50
Die Tochter des Gastwirts Zwerge 150 
Kelch der Bergkönige Zwerge 150 
Fossiler Raptor Fossilien 150 
Seelenspiegel der Hochgeborenen Nachtelfen 150
Aufziehgnom Zwerge 225 
Königin Azsharas Morgenmantel Nachtelfen 225 
Windspiel der Kaldorei Nachtelfen 225 
Ankunft der Naaru Draenei 300 
Die letzte Reliquie von Argus Draenei 300 
Kopfputz des ersten Schamanen Orcs 300 
Bartaxt aus Niffelvar Vrykul 375
Puzzlebox des Yogg-Saron Neruber 375 
Segen des Alten Gottes Neruber 375 
Stab des Zaubererthans Thaurissan Zwerge 450 
Knochen der Transformation Nachtelfen 450 
Tyrandes Lieblingspuppe Nachtelfen 450
Irrwischamulett Nachtelfen 450 
Zin'rokh der Weltenzerstörer Trolle 450 
Anhänger des Skarabäussturms Tol'vir 450
Eiskaltes Händchen Tol'vir 450 
Krummsäbel des Sciroccos Tol'vir 450 
Ring des Kindkaisers Tol'vir 450 
Stab von Ammunae Tol'vir 450 
Szepter von Azj'Aqir Tol'vir 450 
Rezept: Phiole der Sande (enthalten in Kanope) Tol'vir 450
Uralter Bernstein Fossil 75 
Panzer einer ausgestorbenen Schildkröte Fossil ??
Pterrordaxjunges Fossil ?? 
Voodoostatuette Troll 75? 
Trinkhorn der Vrykul Vrykul ??
Heimgesuchte Kriegstrommel Troll 150


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Mai 2011)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Kombination aus den Addons *Arh* und Archy gib nix feineres dann noch makros feinfein^^




..wo gibts das denn bzw. was macht das Addon?

Bei Curse und WoWInterface ist da nix zu finden.


----------



## Nimbe (26. Mai 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> ..wo gibts das denn bzw. was macht das Addon?
> 
> Bei Curse und WoWInterface ist da nix zu finden.



Arh oder Archöologie Helfer: ArH Der hat das schöne Ui (Tipp meinerseits: Mach dir Makros für Rot (/arh ar) , gelb (/arh ay) und grün (/arh ag) 


Da kannst dann den sucher aufstellen in richtung des rohrs gucken und aufs makro klicken dann hast vor dir dann so etwa 30-45° nen balken (je nachdem welche farbe der sucher hatte)

Da kannst dann recht gut und schnell das gebiet eingrenzen wo das artefakt steckt.

Einfach bisserl üben, aber es lohnt sich macht so mehr spaß

Habe auf q rot e gelb r grün f buddeln und g mount feiner buddeln geht nicht!!

Archy Archy Das hilft auch beim buddel nutze ich aber nicht^^ viel wichtiger ist mir bei dem die 2 rahmen die mir anzeigen: wo sind die nächsten ausgrabugnsstätte auf dem kontinent welche fraktion sind diese und drunter is das Fenster mit Projekten die ich fertigstellen kann. wenn der balken weiß ist bruach ich noch artefakte wenn er gelb ist kann ich es mit schriftrollen usw lösen und wenn er grün ist kannst ihn fertigstellen.

Liebe Grüße Nimbe



Ach bevor ichs vergesse: veraltete Addons aktivieren. Bisher hatte ich nur einmal kurz bei archy eine Fehlermeldung aber legte sich bald wieder. Arh das wichtigere funktioniert einwandfrei bei mir.


----------



## Scharuuni (26. Mai 2011)

Hmm..eigentlich gehört diese AddOn - Besprechung ja gar nicht in diesen Thread..
aber da wir schon mal dabei sind: Das erwähnte AddOn ist bei Curse unter dem Namen Archaeology Helper 
zu finden.

Ich habe es ausprobiert und ist wirklich eine nette Hilfe.


Ich benutze lieber den "Questhelper 2" anstatt "Archy", - weil ich auf den Richtungspfeil besser einwirken kann.
Archy habe ich auch weggelassen, weil es mit Patch 4.0.6 nicht mehr voll funktionsfähig war.


----------



## Youmaycry (1. Juni 2011)

Hmm also ich hab jetzt alles mögliche bekommen, nur nicht das was ich möchte 

Epics habe ich ergattert :

fossilien mount, ashzaras morgenmantel, ring des kindkaisers, tyrandes lieblingspuppe, skarabäen fun ding.


glaube das wars. dann natürlich noch diverse blaue fun items und auch 3 pets.


nur das tolvir mount kommt natürlich net. alles andere kann ich net brauchen auch wenn so mancher caster sich die finger lecken würd


----------



## Metadron72 (1. Juni 2011)

Mir fehlt noch das Mount (Uldum) und der Caster Stab, rest hab ich nun. Das es mir vor allem um den Stab ging, brauch ich ja sicher nicht zu erwähnen


----------



## Scharuuni (4. Juni 2011)

sorry...entfernt


----------



## Youmaycry (7. Juni 2011)

da ich momentan keine lust auf inis und raids habe, wird die archäoligie sucht immer grösser. einzig allein wegen dem szepter ..... !!! ich bekomme soviele tolle sachen, nur nicht das was ic haben will, aber das geht denke ich mal , den meisten so.gestern kam jetzt in uldum noch das eiskalte händchen dazu. schade dass ich das nicht verkaufen kann aber ich bin mir sicher, über kurz oder lang kommt auch das szepter ^^hattet ihr event. schon mehr glück ?


----------



## Badger1 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo mir gehts genauso 
mir fehlt das eiskalte händchen und die quarildrohne der stab  sowie 6 weitere rare habe 1600 !!!!! projekte insgesamt.
Inzwischen fühle ich mich von Blizz verarscht neulich habe ich 4 tage jeweils 4 stunden archi gefarmt und es kommt nix mehr nicht ein rares mehr.
Auch finde ich es absoluter blödsinn wenn mann in gebieten buddeln muß von denen man bereits die gesammten objekte erhalten hat /wozu soll mann dort buddeln wenn es nix mehr gibt mußt aber buddeln um das nächste gebiet freizuschalten.
für mich hat sich archy erledigt.


----------



## Axeleron (24. August 2012)

Also ich fühle mich langsam auch verarscht habe nun seit fast 30 Stunden reiner Archäologie Zeit kein neues Rares Artefakt mehr bekommen. Ich fliege die ganze Zeit nur auf Kalimdor herum hier mal meine Daten:

Rare Artefakte:
26 / 33

Fehlende Rare Artefakte:
- Fossilien: Schild
- Trolle: 2H Schwert
- Tolvir Alchi Rezept
- Tolvir 1H Schwert
- Tolvir Pet
- Zwerge Stab
- Zwerge Kelch

Anzahl der fertigen grauen Artefakte:
- 42 Zwerge
- 9 Draenei
- 172 Fossil
- 191 Nachtelf
- 10 Nerube
- 10 Orc
- 18 Vrykul
- 129 Troll
- 168 Tolvir

Insgesamt: 749 !

Wieviele Stunden ich verballert habe weiß ich nicht schätze mal so 90 oder so aber keine Ahnung ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. August 2012)

So hart es sich auch anhört, aber 749 Artefakte ist bei weitem noch nicht viel, um alles fertig zu haben.


----------



## Axeleron (24. August 2012)

Habe heute das Tolvir Pet und das Rezept bekommen 

Mal eine andere Frage man hat ja immer eine %-chance darauf, dass das nächste Projekt ein Rares ist. Ist das also so (zahlen frei erfunden) das jedes 100. Projekt einer Rasse ein Rares ist oder ist das so das ich zB 99 mal Nachtelf mache dann das 100. als Tolvir und dann ein Rares Tolvir kommt?

Und wie habt ihr eig rausbekommen wieviele Artefakte ihr fertig gestellt habt? Ich habe einfach jedes einzelnde angeschaut und dann steht ja dabei "Anzahl der Fertigstellungen: ... " und das dann fix auf addiert.


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. August 2012)

Es sind alles nur Chancen. Du kannst 500 Artefakte lang auf ein Rares warten. Kannst aber auch 2 Rare hintereinander bekommen.


----------



## iceteaxy (30. Dezember 2012)

verkaufe Honorbuddy , der euch innerhalb kurzer Zeit die Drohne farmt für Gold / bei intresse add skype : ice-tea-x


----------

